# A frenchBBW air hostess !!!



## FrenchBBW (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi everyone !
I present myself ; I'm Rachel and I'm french !!! So I'm sorry because I don't speak very well english :doh: !!!
I'm 28 and I'm air hostess no I WAS air hostess ...
I'm feedee since 3years ago and I gained 70kg(140lbs). I weighed 130lbs and now I weigh 270lbs. My boss returned me because he did not want to envisage me clothing at my size...  I'm very angry ! I wonder if in US things are different if the air hostesses are BBW (!) Because I want to come to work in US, but if it's not possible never mind ... I want really to come in US ... To learn english !!!!!!!  

Bye
Rachel !


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 4, 2007)

Your English is very good, Rachel  Welcome to Dimensions


----------



## Tooz (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome!
Sadly, I have not seen any air hostesses who are not skinny here.  Don't let that stop you, though.


----------



## FrenchBBW (Mar 4, 2007)

tooz said:


> Welcome!
> Sadly, I have not seen any air hostesses who are not skinny here.  Don't let that stop you, though.



Hoooo It's not important !!!! Never mind ... I will find a new job !!!

And you which is your job ??


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 4, 2007)

you may wanna try to that here in michigan because of the laws here.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 4, 2007)

FrenchBBW said:


> Hoooo It's not important !!!! Never mind ... I will find a new job !!!
> 
> And you which is your job ??



I'm in university still.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Mar 4, 2007)

I have actually seen one BBW flight attendant. It was on a plane going from Indy to Chicago, about a year ago. 

She was not a big BBW, but a BBW nonetheless. I've gotta say, it was nice to see another curvy woman aboard.


----------



## FrenchBBW (Mar 4, 2007)

gangstadawg said:


> you may wanna try to that here in michigan because of the laws here.





Which are the laws ?


----------



## Tooz (Mar 4, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> I have actually seen one BBW flight attendant. It was on a plane going from Indy to Chicago, about a year ago.
> 
> She was not a big BBW, but a BBW nonetheless. I've gotta say, it was nice to see another curvy woman aboard.



Awesome! :bounce:


----------



## FrenchBBW (Mar 4, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> I have actually seen one BBW flight attendant. It was on a plane going from Indy to Chicago, about a year ago.
> 
> She was not a big BBW, but a BBW nonetheless. I've gotta say, it was nice to see another curvy woman aboard.




It's great news !!! So all is possible :happy: !


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 4, 2007)

I believe gangstadawg is talking about discrimnation laws. I think they are pretty strict in Michigan, to the point where you could sue if you were fired due to weight gain.

Your English is quite nice. Good luck finding a grand job and welcome to the boards!

Curvy Flight Attendants are quite beautifu too. :wubu:


----------



## FrenchBBW (Mar 4, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Your English is quite nice. Good luck finding a grand job and welcome to the boards!
> 
> Curvy Flight Attendants are quite beautifu too. :wubu:



Thanks :blush:


----------



## Caine (Mar 4, 2007)

MORE CURVY FLIGHT ATTENDANTS!!! :shocked: :bow: :shocked:


----------



## FrenchBBW (Mar 4, 2007)

Caine said:


> MORE CURVY FLIGHT ATTENDANTS!!! :shocked: :bow: :shocked:




*YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES *


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 4, 2007)

FrenchBBW said:


> Hi everyone !
> I present myself ; I'm Rachel and I'm french !!! So I'm sorry because I don't speak very well english :doh: !!!
> I'm 28 and I'm air hostess no I WAS air hostess ...
> I'm feedee since 3years ago and I gained 70kg(140lbs). I weighed 130lbs and now I weigh 270lbs. My boss returned me because he did not want to envisage me clothing at my size...  I'm very angry ! I wonder if in US things are different if the air hostesses are BBW (!) Because I want to come to work in US, but if it's not possible never mind ... I want really to come in US ... To learn english !!!!!!!
> ...



Welcome to the boards. I have to say I would probabaly fly more if thehostess look like you. 

Bill


----------



## technaut (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello, bienvenue


----------



## FrenchBBW (Mar 4, 2007)

Regular Bill said:


> Welcome to the boards. I have to say I would probabaly fly more if thehostess look like you.
> 
> Bill



If it's compliment ... thanks !!! :blush: 

In France it's 00'' o'clock so i go to my bed ... Comig soon

Rach !


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 4, 2007)

Caine said:


> MORE CURVY FLIGHT ATTENDANTS!!! :shocked: :bow: :shocked:



THAT'S RIGHT!! CAINE AND I DEMAND IT!!!!!!!


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 4, 2007)

FrenchBBW said:


> Which are the laws ?


where employers cant discriminate on the basis of weight.


----------



## mango (Mar 4, 2007)

*G'day Rachel!!

and bienvenue!

*


----------



## Seth Warren (Mar 4, 2007)

I love the French. That is all. :wubu:


----------



## love dubh (Mar 4, 2007)

J'aimais la France quand j'y suis allee depuis plusiers ans. Je suis allee au Cannes, la Loire, Paris. Je suis allee au usine Fragonard.....J'aimais les garcons...Ils etaient tant de beau...avec les cheveux longues et visages belles....

Bienvenue, ma cher!


----------



## Caine (Mar 4, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> THAT'S RIGHT!! CAINE AND I DEMAND IT!!!!!!!



Hells yeahJon, gotta put it out there, how else do I show enthusiasm on this board? Can't exactly hear me, but yeah, FLIGHT ATTENDANTS SHOULD BE CURVIER! :smitten:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 4, 2007)

Caine said:


> Hells yeahJon, gotta put it out there, how else do I show enthusiasm on this board? Can't exactly hear me, but yeah, FLIGHT ATTENDANTS SHOULD BE CURVIER! :smitten:



HE'S SPEAKING THE GOSPEL!!!!!


----------



## SoCoCare (Mar 4, 2007)

it's such a lost art, isn't it? maybe there needs to be a lil resurrection via new, curvy attendants... couldn't hurt.


----------



## FrenchBBW (Mar 5, 2007)

love dubh said:


> J'aimais la France quand j'y suis allee depuis plusiers ans. Je suis allee au Cannes, la Loire, Paris. Je suis allee au usine Fragonard.....J'aimais les garcons...Ils etaient tant de beau...avec les cheveux longues et visages belles....
> 
> Bienvenue, ma cher!



Moi je vis à Cannes !!!!!!! Et je suis d'accord les hommes français sont très mignons !!! Mais toujours aussi romantique qu'on le dit !!!


----------



## James_au (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome to the boards Frenchbbw.

Do you have a photo you can share with us?


----------



## TallFatSue (Mar 5, 2007)

Bonjour, FrenchBBW, et bienvenue au forum. Je peux écrire le français assez bien parce que mes grand-parents étaient français. (Mes autres grand-parents étaient allemands, ainsi parfois mon cerveau est tout mélangé.  ) Heureusement je connais tous le mots français importantes: canard à l'orange, chateaubriand, gâteau au chocolat, etc. :eat2: 

[Good morning, FrenchBBW, and welcome to the forum. I can write French fairly well because my grandparents were French. (My other grandparents were German, so sometimes my mind is all mixed up.  ) Luckily I know all the important French words: duck à l'orange, chateaubriand, chocolate cake, etc. :eat2: ]


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 5, 2007)

TallFatSue said:


> [Good morning, FrenchBBW, and welcome to the forum. I can write French fairly well because my grandparents were French. (My other grandparents were German, so sometimes my mind is all mixed up.  ) Luckily I know all the important French words: duck à l'orange, chateaubriand, chocolate cake, etc. :eat2: ]



Thank you for translating! I was about to copy and paste into Babblefish


----------



## Mikey (Mar 5, 2007)

FrenchBBW said:


> Hi everyone !
> I present myself ; I'm Rachel and I'm french !!! So I'm sorry because I don't speak very well english :doh: !!!
> I'm 28 and I'm air hostess no I WAS air hostess ...
> I'm feedee since 3years ago and I gained 70kg(140lbs). I weighed 130lbs and now I weigh 270lbs. My boss returned me because he did not want to envisage me clothing at my size...  I'm very angry ! I wonder if in US things are different if the air hostesses are BBW (!) Because I want to come to work in US, but if it's not possible never mind ... I want really to come in US ... To learn english !!!!!!!
> ...



Last year I flew JetBlue and one of the flight attendents was a smaller bbw...probably like 220-240. I once flew on Air South and the attendent was about 6'1 300, however, that airline is long out of business. Unless you are in the 6 foot ( almost 2 meters) range, I don't know if any US carrier would have an interest. Have you tried any of the Middle Eastern or Central Asian carriers.
If I win the Mega Million lotto tomrrow night ($340 million) maybe I should think about starting an airline with bbw flight attendents and wider seat for the passengers.
Lots of luck to you!!


----------



## FrenchBBW (Mar 5, 2007)

> If I win the Mega Million lotto tomrrow night ($340 million) maybe I should think about starting an airline with bbw flight attendents and wider seat for the passengers.



Think of me if you win !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GPL (Mar 5, 2007)

FrenchBBW said:


> Hi everyone !
> I present myself ; I'm Rachel and I'm french !!! So I'm sorry because I don't speak very well english :doh: !!!
> I'm 28 and I'm air hostess no I WAS air hostess ...
> I'm feedee since 3years ago and I gained 70kg(140lbs). I weighed 130lbs and now I weigh 270lbs. My boss returned me because he did not want to envisage me clothing at my size...  I'm very angry ! I wonder if in US things are different if the air hostesses are BBW (!) Because I want to come to work in US, but if it's not possible never mind ... I want really to come in US ... To learn english !!!!!!!
> ...



Welcome Co-European!
Hope you really enjoy Dimensions. Your English is good and will get better when you chat more in here You only have to know that US pounds are not the same as European pounds (not like 500grams). You better multiply your weight by 2.2: 70kgx2.2=154lbs. Take care and keep on eating:eat1: 

Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## Russ2d (Mar 5, 2007)

A french feedee BBW air hostess? My god where do I buy tickets! Women like yourself should be mandatory in all airlines!  

Welcome to Dimensions... and if the French airlines are going to be so narrow minded then give it a go here. We have our problems too but there is a lot of positive resistance and support.


----------



## FrenchBBW (Mar 5, 2007)

GPL said:


> Welcome Co-European!
> Hope you really enjoy Dimensions. Your English is good and will get better when you chat more in here You only have to know that US pounds are not the same as European pounds (not like 500grams). You better multiply your weight by 2.2: 70kgx2.2=154lbs. Take care and keep on eating:eat1:
> 
> Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
> GPL.



Thanks for explication !!!
Kiss:kiss2:


----------



## cryoxdsl (Mar 5, 2007)

Bonjour chère provence-alpes-côte-d'azuréene !  
Il est vrai que les hôtesses sont le plus souvent minces, japprécierai den voir de plus rondes !
Je voyages souvent sur la navette ory-mar, des fois le pnc nest composé que dhomme, cest très frustrant lol. :doh: 
Bonne continuation. :smitten:


----------



## technaut (Mar 5, 2007)

I had the priviledge to chat a little bit with her, actually she went from 121 to 297lbs :wubu:


----------



## technaut (Mar 5, 2007)

cryoxdsl said:


> Bonjour chère provence-alpes-côte-d'azuréene !
> Il est vrai que les hôtesses sont le plus souvent minces, japprécierai den voir de plus rondes !
> Je voyages souvent sur la navette ory-mar, des fois le pnc nest composé que dhomme, cest très frustrant lol. :doh:
> Bonne continuation. :smitten:



Hey copaingue ! Ca va  ?


----------



## cryoxdsl (Mar 5, 2007)

technaut said:


> Hey copaingue ! Ca va  ?


bien et toi lol


----------



## James (Mar 9, 2007)

salut et bienvenue chez notre site! j'éspere que vous allez passer des bons temps ici !


----------



## mossystate (Mar 9, 2007)

Nothing personal against the fine fat women here...but....

if I have to be confined to a plane, I want the ass I am staring at to be that of a gorgeous hunk of fat loving man..I see a fat woman every time I look in a mirror...

 

Mmmmmm...FatLoverAirline...where not just an extra bag of peanuts is free...


----------



## choolichoo (Mar 10, 2007)

quelques francais ici...... c'est l'invasion  

I wish I could have a flight, with a ssbbw attendant too , french or not 

bon weekend à vous tous

greetings from Guadeloupe


----------

